# Blackmagic Cinema Camera does 2.5K for $3K



## Musouka (Apr 17, 2012)

13 stops of dynamic range, 12-bit RAW uncompressed and compressed file formats and EF & ZF mount. Hmm.... I hope there is no 'catch' somewhere. 

From Engadget:








While Canon, Sony and Red have already stolen the show with new camera announcements here at NAB 2012, Blackmagic Design is trying to carve out a niche for its new Cinema Camera. Priced at $2,995, where the company sees this as differing from the competition is its ability to capture film quality video on its 2.5K sensor and output it to CinemaDNG RAW, ProRes and DNxHD file formats. That camera housing can take Canon or Zeiss lenses on the front, contains a built-in SSD within and has a capacitive touchscreen display for control and metadata entry. Once you've captured the video, the included copy of DaVinci Resolve can take care of all color correction needs, while the video can be pulled from the SSD over a variety of high speed ports including BNC SDI and Thunderbolt. 






Official Webpage: http://www.blackmagic-design.com/products/blackmagiccinemacamera


----------



## Musouka (Apr 17, 2012)

Reading the EOSHD article, it seems to have a smaller sensor than the GH2. I guess I shouldn't have expected a large sensor for that price.






Video sample:

http://vimeopro.com/johnbrawleytests/blackmagic-cinema-camera/video/40290704


----------



## AG (Apr 17, 2012)

A few people are complaining about the graininess of the video quality, but to be honest if this is a first attempt at a camera for them, its a pretty good one.

Definitely one to keep an eye on over the next couple of years.


----------



## NormanBates (Apr 17, 2012)

it's insanely great, and amazingly priced

here you can get a glance of the reaction from the grassroots filmmaker community:
http://www.dvxuser.com/V6/showthread.php?280186-BlackMagic-Cinema-camera!!!!-2-5k-for-3k

bye bye Canon, glad to have met you


----------



## preppyak (Apr 19, 2012)

Another interesting article/review from one of the beta testers. Sounds like he really liked the flexibility it provides. And the RAW images look really fun to work with from a color grading perspective

http://johnbrawley.wordpress.com/2012/04/17/blackmagic-cinema-camera-lets-take-it-from-the-top/


----------



## AG (Apr 20, 2012)

This John Brawley guy seems to be the only person that is putting up any reviews at all about this camera.

And it seems like he is also an investor/employee of some form too.

Just a word of caution before taking the reviews to heart.

Lets wait until we get some other opinions on how it works.


----------



## Jedifarce (Apr 23, 2012)

NormanBates said:


> it's insanely great, and amazingly priced
> 
> here you can get a glance of the reaction from the grassroots filmmaker community:
> http://www.dvxuser.com/V6/showthread.php?280186-BlackMagic-Cinema-camera!!!!-2-5k-for-3k
> ...



From what people are saying, built in battery - that would suck because your recording time is limited to the how long the charge will last and how long it would take to recharge...unless there is a AC cord that which allows you to plug into an external power source. Smaller sensor equals less depth of field which would put it on par with a camcorder. JVC's upcoming camcorder does 4K video, but so what. It's still looks like video.


----------

